#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Piping design handbook

## himanshu

Pls.provide link of piping design handbook by john mcketta.

See More: Piping design handbook

----------


## REDAFATHY26

> pls.provide link of piping design handbook by john mcketta.



gydftmbvyudfhjvggyd

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers

Advanced Piping Design (Process Piping Design Handbook - Vol 2)
by Rutger Boterman, Peter Smith 



Link for Download

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## aloneshiner

Can someone provide me with " M.W Kellog Limited Engineering Design Manual for piping stress analysis " ?

Its written by Mr. M.D. Vasse, Chief piping engineer.

I happened to see a copy of this book with one of the engineers in our company (I am not working with the above mentioned company ). However, he declined to share it with me. Its a very good manual and would be very helpful for an amateur like me. If anyone can help me out in ths matter, I will be very grateful.

----------


## cardozol

hi, i have downloaded the mw kellog book from the next link, i hope you can download.
so i am looking this book maybe you know link in order to download it, (casti guidebook to asme section 8, division 1, or if you have any website where i can download engineering book. thank you. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## GIRIDHAR CHATURVEDI

What type of hammering in hydrocarbon pipeline?

----------


## Ketan_26

Do you have a book of Process Piping Design Handbook: The Fundamentals of Piping Design by Peter Hawken Smith?

thanks in advance

----------


## summerguyin

is advance piping is full book or  some part of it?

----------


## ehtisham

john mcketta piping handbook needed,,,pls help

----------


## Grbler

By email please:

grubler.mtb@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## ehtisham

Mr Grubler.....do u hav Mcketta?

----------


## Grbler

I want it.

----------


## Budiana

thank you everything

See More: Piping design handbook

----------


## Budiana

thanks

----------


## dspinosa

the file has been removed from the server

----------


## b4_dry

Anybody, help me please!
I need some book for guide me to create "piping detail and isometric drawing"
send link or suggestion to "putin2me@lycos.com"
Thank B4,...

----------


## victorlachica

Sir the link is expired

I am happy to get one.

Thank you





> Dear Brothers
> 
> Advanced Piping Design (Process Piping Design Handbook - Vol 2)
> by Rutger Boterman, Peter Smith 
> 
> 
> 
> Link for Download
> 
> ...

----------


## victorlachica

Hi 

the link is expired





> hi, i have downloaded the mw kellog book from the next link, i hope you can download.
> so i am looking this book maybe you know link in order to download it, (casti guidebook to asme section 8, division 1, or if you have any website where i can download engineering book. thank you. 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## iantyson

dsghjgfjghj

----------


## inovator

ifile.it links:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## negi.manmohan745

I need  book -Detail Engineering & Layout Of piping System by Bob Wilson, if someone have please send me on my mail id -negi.manmohan745@gmail.com
I will be very thankful to you

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks inovator...

----------


## makmak9

.

Kindly post Piping Design Handbook by J.Mcketta please..

Thanks

.

----------


## naruto256

> ifile.it links:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



please reupload

----------


## Ketan_26

The link is not working

See More: Piping design handbook

----------


## sunooi

Thank you very much! I am studying the book. It is very good!

----------

